# Gear broke on IH 574 PTO shaft; tough repair?



## Andy_P (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello. Here's a quick bit of back-story for reference. I bought this IH 574 just under one year ago for utility/hobby work. I know very little about it, or about tractors for that matter, but I'm very willing and able to learn.

I got a bit over zealous while brush hogging, and drove over a boulder. It stopped the blade/PTO cold, and quickly killed the tractor. Apparently there was no shear pin to save it. After I restarted, the PTO engage/disengage lever did not disengage the rear PTO (540); it currently turns on with the engine. Also, there is a bad sounding, repetitive clanking coming from somewhere in the front of the transmission; again, this noise occurs whenever the engine is on.

My first guess was PTO clutch, but it appears ok after looking through the inspection/removal port on the right side. After taking off the cover plates on the underside of the clutch housing, I saw that two of the teeth had cracked off of the PTO constant mesh driven gear (the gear at the very front end of the lowest shaft that's visible from these inspection ports).

The service manual I have explains that the PTO shaft can be pressed out of the front bearing to gain access to this gear (for replacement), but the first step in the generic instructions is to "split the tractor". This sounds very daunting to me. Is there a chance that, to simply gain access to this gear, I can skip that part?

Apologies for the novel here. Any help would be appreciated. Cheers!
-Andy


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

To do this repair you need to split the tractor at the clutch housing, (an easy job with the right tools), as if you were going to renew the main clutch!!then the front lower shaft and bearing can be accessed at the bottom of the bell housing.
You can see the shaft cover through the plate underthe clutch housing, but access to the components is difficult in this position!!

The gear with the damaged teeth also drives the lubrication pump and there may be damage to its drive gear also !!


----------

